
Using Pilosa to Beat Hive+Druid at the Star Schema Benchmark - alanbernstein
https://www.pilosa.com/use-cases/retail-analytics/
======
embyorg
Interesting. Is the bid deal the fact that Pilosa requires no pre
preaggregation? Am I getting that right?

~~~
alanbernstein
That's a big part of it! That's a strong point of Pilosa that particularly
stands out in this benchmark, because of the contrast with the Hive+Druid
approach.

